# Sommer kommt, was macht ihr?



## Mindadar (27. März 2011)

Hey ho zusammen  
Wollt mich mal so aus neugier erkundigen was ihr so im Sommer machen werdet ^^ 
wie der ein oder andere ja sicher schon bemerkt hat (ja im keller sieht man es nicht ich weiß ) 
Ist der Sommer aufm weg nach Deutschland.
Schon so ideen was ihr machen werdet? 
Ich werd einige Konzerte besuchen, Saufen, grillen und Wow vergessen 
Unnd ihr?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Schlafen gehen und hoffen das der Sommer schnell vorbei ist. Sommer ist meiner Meinung nach die schlimmste Jahreszeit -.- Da nehm ich lieber die harsche Kälte eines Winters als die beschissene Hitze des Sommers...


----------



## tonygt (27. März 2011)

WoW hab ich schon vergessen ^^
Ich werd im Sommer auf einige Open Airs gehen
Viele Mittelaltermärkte mit Freunden besuchen
Und ganz viel Fotografieren


----------



## Konov (27. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Schlafen gehen und hoffen das der Sommer schnell vorbei ist. Sommer ist meiner Meinung nach die schlimmste Jareszeit -.- Da nehm ich lieber die harsche Kälte eines Winters als die beschissene Hitze des Sommers...



So hab ich früher auch gedacht 
Hat sich irgendwann geändert.

Also ich werde viel in der Sonne liegen wenns geht... draußen an der frischen Luft mindestens ein gutes Buch lesen, vielleicht auch irgendwie irgendwo grillen, viel Sport treiben, Fahrradfahren. 
So wie letzten Sommer auch.


----------



## Mindadar (27. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Schlafen gehen und hoffen das der Sommer schnell vorbei ist. Sommer ist meiner Meinung nach die schlimmste Jareszeit -.- Da nehm ich lieber die harsche Kälte eines Winters als die beschissene Hitze des Sommers...


Na das ist doch mal ne "Gesunde" einstellung  



tonygt schrieb:


> WoW hab ich schon vergessen ^^
> Ich werd im Sommer auf einige Open Airs gehen
> Viele Mittelaltermärkte mit Freunden besuchen
> Und ganz viel Fotografieren



Auf welche geste den? Ich werd villt Rock am ring gehen bei so ner geilen aufstellung von bands


----------



## Schrottinator (27. März 2011)

Arbeiten und Geld verdienen


----------



## Bloodletting (27. März 2011)

Mich bei geschlossenen Rollos und zwei Ventilatoren mit einem Wasserspender selbst besprühen und hoffen, dass der Sommer schnell vorbei geht.

Alles über 25°C ist Mord!


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

Wow, der Frühling hat erst vor sechs Tagen begonnen und die Leute denken schon an den Sommer.

Ich werde im Sommer das machen, was ich immer mache: Texte schreiben, zocken, News schreiben usw.


----------



## Kuman (27. März 2011)

Ich wollt schon immer mal meinen Rechner raus auf die Terrasse stellen...Müsste dann halt noch n extra Sonnenschirm für n PC besorgen, aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein...Viel kühles Bier und ab gehts^^


----------



## Edou (27. März 2011)

Was ich mache? Zocken, Zocken, Zocken..Prüfungen...Fitness Studio...Zocken, Zocken, Zocken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Arbeiten und Geld verdienen



This.Hardcore. :x

Nach der Arbeit dann im Biergarten oder am See ein kühles Bier genießen und dabei Musik hören oder auch selbst machen. Sport wird auch nicht vernachlässigt, jedes Wochenende an die Ostsee und surfen. 

Trotz der Arbeit freu ich mich schon


----------



## forteanine (27. März 2011)

Splash!-Festival, bei Pro7 gewonnenen Dubai-Gutschein evtl einlösen und hoffen, dass ich endlich meinen WoW-Account + Videospiele verkauft kriege.

MfG


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. März 2011)

Alter, es ist März. MÄRZ! 

In England gibt's keinen Sommer, genau darum bin ich hier.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2011)

Mich wundern warum alle Braun gebrannt sind ausser ich, dann fällt es mir wieder ein. Ich bin ein Zocker ich gehe im Sommer auch nicht raus!


----------



## Shaila (27. März 2011)

- 2x mal Zelten auf unserer Wiese
- Wieder in WoW einsteigen 
- Führerschein machen
- Einige Anschaffungen tätigen
- Viel Faulenzen
- Viel schlafen
- Extrem (Damit meine ich extrem) oft grillen
- Oft mit Freunden zusammen grillen XD
- Schwimmbad
- Eis essen
- Eistee in der Hängematte trinken
- Viele Hauspartys

Das habe ich so vor im Groben. Bin gut ausgeplant. ;D


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (27. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alter, es ist März. MÄRZ!
> 
> In England gibt's keinen Sommer, genau darum bin ich hier.



Jaja genau . Du liebst die gute Englische Küche. Gibs zu!


----------



## Konov (27. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mich wundern warum alle Braun gebrannt sind ausser ich, dann fällt es mir wieder ein. Ich bin ein Zocker ich gehe im Sommer auch nicht raus!



Ich werd immer so schnell braun... ein paar Tage Sonne und einige Aktivitäten draußen und ich seh aus wie ein Brasilianer.
Naja aber ich werd auch weiterzocken, glaube nicht dass ich ganz aufhören werde, man hat ja doch auch im Sommer Lust zu daddeln, gutes Wetter hin oder her.


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2011)

Sommer, wait what? 

5°C hier, arschkalt. Himmel ist zu mit Wolken. Vorhin Regen.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> [...]
> Viele Mittelaltermärkte mit Freunden besuchen
> [...]



Ich geh auch auf einen, aber in Monteriggioni.  Link


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Auf den nächsten Winter warten.


----------



## Arosk (27. März 2011)

Zocken.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. März 2011)

Hm ne ganze Menge Grillen und auf der Terasse chillen (I had a good rhyme)
Und ansonsten werd ich mich gut mim Zocken beschäftigen können...kommt ja schließlich Brink raus
Die eher unangenehmeren Sachen wären da Prüfungen und Führerschein fertig kriegen


----------



## MasterXoX (27. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zocken.




Hey das mach ich auch


----------



## schattental (27. März 2011)

grillen,schwimmen gehen,sommerurlaub,mich am wocheende über die frühe helligkeit im schlafzimmer ärgern...und dann noch die sachen die ich auch im winter,herbst und frühling mache...


----------



## Elda (27. März 2011)

Am 4.4 mit der Arbeit anfangen (habe 6 Monate Probezeit also kein Urlaub den ganzen Sommer lang :s).
Also werde ich wohl im Sommer arbeiten und am Wochenende/nach Feierabend (Wenn ich glück hab frühschicht von 6-14 uhr das wär gut) meine Freizeit nutzen.


----------



## Tilbie (27. März 2011)

Nachts nicht sachlafen wegen der Hitze, tagsüber schwimmen. Ansonsten: Zocken

&#8364;: Grillen ganz vergessen


----------



## Deathgnom (27. März 2011)

WACKEN!


----------



## Manoroth (27. März 2011)

auf openairs gehn, grillen, chillen, schwimmen, auf diversen wiesen in parks sitzen und shisha rauchen etc


----------



## Deathstyle (27. März 2011)

Sport.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. März 2011)

Werd wohl wieder regelmäßig Joggen gehen, wenn ich erst den Heuschnupfen wieder los bin. Ansonsten... nicht viel, drei Monate Uni, dann Zwischenprüfungen, dann mach ich ein Praktikum und schreib ne Hausarbeit - und dann ist der Sommer eigentlich schon wieder um.


----------



## feronius (27. März 2011)

bei mir steht gartenarbeit an, mein ganzer garten war von november bis letzten monat ein paradies für einen maulwurf :/
und wenn das dann erledigt ist, viel fahrrad fahren


----------



## LiangZhou (27. März 2011)

Woraus besteht der nahende Sommer eines Bald-Abiturienten?

Grillen, an frischer Luft chillen, an frischer Luft saufen und natürlich an frischer Luft lernen


----------



## tonygt (27. März 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne "Gesunde" einstellung
> 
> 
> 
> Auf welche geste den? Ich werd villt Rock am ring gehen bei so ner geilen aufstellung von bands



Fest steht schon mal Fullfoce und Ragnarok alles andere ergibt sich spontan ^^


----------



## Falathrim (27. März 2011)

Der Sommer <3 Ich kann ihn eigentlich kaum erwarten :x
Sommeranfang werde ich noch am Arbeiten sein, Geld verdienen für das was danach kommt.
Dann ab dem 11.06. aufs Lunatic Festival, gleich danach am 15.06. aufs Hurricane, am 25.06. mein Abi einstecken, Anfang Juli Abiball und danach ins Auto setzen und mit meinem Besten durch Europa touren...dabei wohl endlich ein FSJ/FÖJ im pädagogischen Bereich raussuchen und joar...irgendwann im Herbst wieder nach Hause kommen und eine Menge neuer schöner Erfahrungen im Gepäck haben

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein <3


----------



## Kawock (27. März 2011)

Ich denke mal in erster Linie arbeiten.  Dann noch das Full Force, Grillen, zum Diemelsee fahren, zu meiner Familie nach Herne, mit dem Netbook die Sonen auf dem Balkon genießen.
Ich glaub meine Zeit, wo ich den gesamten Sommer vor dem PC verbracht habe ist auch mittlerweile vorbei. Nach diesem extrem kalten Winter, soll ein extrem warmer Sommer sein. Ich möchte sehen das Wasserflaschen ausverkauft sind und kein Koch-Salz!


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (27. März 2011)

Mmmh vorm Sommer fahr ich nächsten Monat erstmal mit meinen besten Freundinnen und meinem Hund für vier Tage an die Nordsee.  Und im Sommer... hmmm.. Sobald die Schule um ist (Waaahh noch ein Jahr bis zum Abi *panik*) erstmal mit besagten Freundinnen zu meinem Vater in die Türkei fliegen. ^w^ Und dann, joa das übliche. Mit Freunden gammeln (Elbstrand, wir kommen ), schwimmen, grillen, einfach nur draussen sitzen und genießen. Und zwischendurch denken: "Meeeh, also bei Papa ist es wärmer" xD
Edit: Hmm, Rock am Ring, da hätte ich ja auch so Bock drauf, aber wie ich mich kenne, wird das eh nichts. :3
Edit 2: Mann so spät ist das doch noch gar nicht, dass mein Gehirn offline geht. xD Motorrad- und Autoführerschein sind ja auch noch dran.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. März 2011)

Grillen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2011)

Arbeiten, und dabei freuen das es morgens hell ist wenn ich raus muss, und wenn ich Spätschicht habe es nach Feierabend noch hell ist. 
Außerdem hin und wieder am Hauptbahnhof chillen, Konzerte besuchen und evlt auf ein Festival fahren.


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Jeden Tag drauf warten, dass die Sonne untergeht und hoffen dass die Nacht ein bisschen kühler wird als der Tag ._.


----------



## Topfkopf (27. März 2011)

hoffentlich bald Autofahren, sofern ich die Fahrstunden nich alle nachholen muss da ich nun ein jahr seit anmeldung verstreichen lassen habe (letzte fahrstunde vor ca. 6 Monaten, dann Geld alle)^^


----------



## fauxpa+ (27. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ...kommt ja schließlich Brink raus



Jawohl! 
So siehts bei mir wohl auch aus , Zocken , das schöne Wetter genießen , grillen , schwimmbad , viel mit freunden machen , Urlaub in den sommerferien , Rock im Park , 
Wohl auch wieder gegen ende hin sich richtig auf die kalte Zeit freuen ;D


----------



## Falathrim (27. März 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> hoffentlich bald Autofahren, sofern ich die Fahrstunden nich alle nachholen muss da ich nun ein jahr seit anmeldung verstreichen lassen habe (letzte fahrstunde vor ca. 6 Monaten, dann Geld alle)^^



OT: Mit der Anmeldung müsste alles klar sein, normalerweise ist verfallen die Fahrstunden 1 Jahr nach der letzten Stunde

@topic: Ihr seid mir ein Haufen Zocker


----------



## rebotic (27. März 2011)

Arbeiten,Arbeiten,Arbeiten...aber nebenbei muss nochn bissel Zeit sein um zu grillen,Autopappe mal irgendwie machen wenn ich die Kohle zusammenkrieg


----------



## Rhokan (27. März 2011)

Draussen chillen, grillen, Survival, Airsoft, LARP, Metal Festivals, so viel zu tun so kurz der Sommer


----------



## Contemptio (27. März 2011)

Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken, Arbeiten, Zocken.

So sieht mein genauer Plan aus :>


----------



## jolk (27. März 2011)

Contemptio schrieb:


> So sieht mein genauer Plan aus :>



bei mir genauso, wobei arbeiten bei mir aus arbeiten und schule besteht.

aber der unterschied zum winter ist, dass man diesmal alles in kurzen hosen macht  bzw in badehose... also arbeiten und zocken versteht sich


----------



## Neritia (28. März 2011)

der plan für diesen sommer sieht vorläufig das vor:

mich auf meine diplomprüfung vorbereiten (natürlich IN DER SONNE wo sonst XD) 
grillen (yam yam die neue terasse muss ja eingeweiht werden )
im pool vlt mal eine frische cola trinken 
am see rumgammeln
arbeit suchen  (wobei da fang ich jz schon an)
in der sonne liegen (dabei 1- 3000 bücher lesen )
wenn ich arbeite dann verschiebt sich oben genanntes bis auf lernen halt auf den späten nachmittag 

und sofern es geht freitag nachmittag ab nach kroatien zum wohnwagen meiner eltern das meer und die sonne genießen und ein paar bierchen heiligen 

meine nachbarn mit partys in den wahnsinn treiben ;p das is ein guter plan

chillen XD (muss auch mal sein)

und abends wenn sonst nix ansteht und mein freund pennt zocken xD 

oh mann hab ich viel vor oO

und ich liebe den sommer <3 vorallem da ich dann weiß ich hab bald geburtstag (von sommer auf herbst dauerts ned lange)

EDIT: ich hab noch "mich fotografieren lassen"  und tennis vergessen xD das war auch zwischendrinnen noch geplant, und im mai steht therapie an damit meine schulter wieder entspannt ist und ich tennis spielen darf


----------



## monthy (28. März 2011)

Jeden Tag bei entsprechendem Wetter ins Freibad.
Abends grillen und dann schön den Abend ausklingen lassen mit nem leckeren Bier.

Dann 10 Tage mit meiner Frau nach Rhodos und da das Meer genießen und ach ja... arbeiten. 

Mfg


----------



## Potpotom (28. März 2011)

Rasen mähen... und gestern gings schon los. -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (28. März 2011)

Rhokan schrieb:


> .., Survival..



Life is hard.


Oo


----------



## BlizzLord (28. März 2011)

Schwimmen und Faulenzen. :>

Und natürlich zocken!


----------



## Konov (28. März 2011)

monthy schrieb:


> Jeden Tag bei entsprechendem Wetter ins Freibad.



Ich muss ja sagen, ich bin von Freibädern immer nicht so begeistert.
Hab da hygienetechnisch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Entweder ich geh im Sommer ins Hallenbad (was bei uns direkt neben dem Freibad steht ) oder ich dusch mich zuhause kalt ab...

Beim Freibad hab ich oft das Gefühl die Leute pissen ins Becken und so Geschichten... was bei einer Freiluftanlage auch weniger leicht zu überwachen ist als bei einem etwas kleineren Hallenbad. 
In Freibädern sind öfter freie Ecken wo kein Schwein hinsieht.


----------



## Neritia (28. März 2011)

ich persönlich bevorzuge ja seen da man da meist mehr platz hat als in freibädern xD außerdem verschwimmt sich da alles schön 

dieses jahr muss ich da aber leider einen kompromiss eingehen...mein freund hat leider ein problem mit schwimmen gehen wenn er

ned auf den boden sieht (kenn ich nur allzugut von meinem vater das problem)

das heißt ich werd wohl unter der woche aufn see schwimmen gehen und wochenends ins freibad  

@konov: ich versteh dein problem nur zu gut XD


----------



## RedShirt (28. März 2011)

Die Grillsaison wurde am Wochenende teilweise durch meine Hände eröffnet.



Wo das rohe Fleisch zu Gaumenschmaus wird: Kohle, Metall und einen Funken. Mehr brauchts nicht.


----------



## Serran (28. März 2011)

Das Gleiche wie jeden Sommer...
Von Morgens bis Abends an den Strand gehen <3


----------



## monthy (28. März 2011)

Yo das mit der Hygiene ist so ne Sache, aber meisten liege ich eh nur in der Sonne und brate.
Könnte ich zwar Zuhause auch, aber mit Freunden usw. im Freibad macht es am meisten spass.
Zwischendurch ne Partie Fussball Volleyball usw und die Sache läuft.

Manchmal fahren wir auch zum Mönestausee, allerdings ist das Wasser da arschkalt. Die bekommen wir unsere Frauen nicht rein 

Mfg


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Beim Freibad hab ich oft das Gefühl die Leute pissen ins Becken und so Geschichten... was bei einer Freiluftanlage auch weniger leicht zu überwachen ist als bei einem etwas kleineren Hallenbad.
> In Freibädern sind öfter freie Ecken wo kein Schwein hinsieht.



Weist du wie so es im Freibad nach chlor Riecht? das passiert wenn man chlor mit pisse mischt, chlor alleine riecht nach nix.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weist du wie so es im Freibad nach chlor Riecht? das passiert wenn man chlor mit pisse mischt, chlor alleine riecht nach nix.



Das stimmt nicht ganz, Chlor hat schon diesen charakteristischen Geruch (eins der wenigen Dinge die mir aus dem Chemie Unterricht hängengeblieben sind)


----------



## Alion (28. März 2011)

Arbeiten und hoffen, dass ich Büro die Klimaanlage nicht aussteigt.
Ansonsten sind bis jetzt 2 Open Airs in Planung. Eines davon ist das Wacken Open Air.
Und dann diverse abende am Fluss bei Bier und Grill.
Generell bin ich eher jemand der sich im Sommer an einem kühlen ort verkriecht und erst gegen Abend, wenn es etwas kälter wird und die Sonne nicht mehr so brennt, herauskommt.


----------



## Rongor (28. März 2011)

Wir werden ein großes Gildentreffen veranstalten.

Ansonsten grillen, grillen, grillen. Ich liebe es^^

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein, wird auch Zeit^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. März 2011)

Bier trinken.
Grünes konsumieren.
Schwimmbad.
Grillen.
Feiern.
Zeit ausnutzen bis ich malochen muss.
WG planen.
Mehrere Roadtrips nach Holland.
Geld in mein Auto investieren.
VIEL feiern. (achja hab ich schon genannt)
Mich über die Hitze beschweren, aber dann einfallen lassen dass ich mir den Sommer so sehr gewünscht habe wegen dem Scheiss Winter dass ich mir noch mehr Kleider vom Leib reiße.
Ordentlich braun werden.
Jeden guten Club/Disko in NRW mindestens einmal besucht haben.
Wochenende mit meiner Freundin am Meer.
Achja und am stillgelegten Steinbruch chillen mit viel Bier, Grillen und mehr Bier. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach dieses ganze aufzählen bringts nicht.

CELEBRATE LIFE [: !


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2011)

Hmm was werde ich tun??


Ganz viel mit Kind draußen sein
Grillen
Am Rhein mit Kind schwimmen gehen
ins Schwimmbad/Freibad gehen
Das alljährliche Familientreffen feiern 
In den Zoo gehen

Auf Deutsch GAAANNNZ viel mit meiner Familie unternehmen


----------



## pampam (28. März 2011)

Im Urlaub mit dem Motorrad nach Italien fahren (und sonst auch viel Motorrad fahren), viel Grillen, ins Schwimmbad oder an den See gehen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2011)

Melkor anrufen auf das er das Licht der Welt erneut verdunkle...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. März 2011)

Täglich 45 Minuten in einer miefigen kochenden Straßenbahn zur Uni fahren (und auch 45 Minuten wieder zurück) und dort Referate halten. Zu Hause für die Tests Kanji lernen, in den Sommersemesterferien Klausuren und Hausarbeiten schreiben, mündliche Prüfungen absolvieren, eventuell ein Praktikum machen und in meiner Freizeit in meinem Zimmer mit einem Ventilator hocken und hoffen, dass bald wieder Herbst ist.


----------



## natario (28. März 2011)

aufjeden Fall Bier

dazu passend grillen
einfach in der Sonne nichts tun
im Planschbecken liegen und Cocktails bringen lassen ....

ja so wirds wohl gemacht


----------



## Neritia (29. März 2011)

monthy schrieb:


> Manchmal fahren wir auch zum Mönestausee, allerdings ist das Wasser da arschkalt. Die bekommen wir unsere Frauen nicht rein
> 
> Mfg



ihr solltet ihnen halt ned gleich zeigen wie kalt es ist


----------



## Konov (29. März 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Täglich 45 Minuten in einer miefigen kochenden Straßenbahn zur Uni fahren (und auch 45 Minuten wieder zurück) und dort Referate halten. Zu Hause für die Tests Kanji lernen, in den Sommersemesterferien Klausuren und Hausarbeiten schreiben, mündliche Prüfungen absolvieren, eventuell ein Praktikum machen und in meiner Freizeit in meinem Zimmer mit einem Ventilator hocken und hoffen, dass bald wieder Herbst ist.



Oh ja das ist bitter. Ich bin mal 2 Jahre gependelt mitm ICE. Der War morgens und Nachmittags voll bis unters Dach, entsprechend spassig war das im Sommer zwischen Qualm und Schweiß förmlich zerrieben zu werden. 

Bin ich froh dass die Zeit vorbei ist. Fahrradfahren ist toll.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (29. März 2011)

Bier und Weed endlich wieder draußen genießen am Besten in Kombination mit Grillen und / oder Freibad.
Auto kaufen :-DDDD!


----------



## Meriane (29. März 2011)

Meinen Segelflugzeugführerschein endlich fertig bekommen und dann möglichst weit und viel fliegen


----------



## Konov (29. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Bier und Weed endlich wieder draußen genießen am Besten in Kombination mit Grillen und / oder Freibad.
> Auto kaufen :-DDDD!



Liegt das so im Trend es öffentlich im Internet kund zu geben wann man wo welche Drogen konsumiert?
Bier ist ja in Ordnung aber den Rest würde ich an deiner Stelle echt für dich behalten.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In England gibt's keinen Sommer, genau darum bin ich hier.



In Florida gibt's nur Sommer, genau darum bin ich ungern hier.


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> In Florida gibt's nur Sommer, genau darum bin ich ungern hier.



Wir können gerne tauschen


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. März 2011)

Ich darf auch bis Juli in der Uni hocken ;D

Sonst mein Auto bewegen ^^
Grillen
joar... zocken? 


btw... kitten ich zieh zu dir.... mag kein Sommer + drecks pollen


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bier trinken.
> Grünes konsumieren.
> Schwimmbad.
> Grillen.
> ...



dem hab ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Liegt das so im Trend es öffentlich im Internet kund zu geben wann man wo welche Drogen konsumiert?
> Bier ist ja in Ordnung aber den Rest würde ich an deiner Stelle echt für dich behalten.


Bissel OT .. Nun ja ich bin zu meiner Zeit auch damit offen umgegangen  Hab auch damit uffjehört .. ich persönlich seh da kein Problem drin. Weiß jetzt net wie das im Verhältnis zu den Forenregeln steht. Aber im Endeffekt muss er doch wissen was er tut


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. März 2011)

tjo, was ich im sommer mache... das selbe wie den rest des jahres. arbeiten gehen.

habe im juli eine woche urlaub. da mache ich mal garnix. einfach nur rumgammeln.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bissel OT .. Nun ja ich bin zu meiner Zeit auch damit offen umgegangen  Hab auch damit uffjehört .. ich persönlich seh da kein Problem drin. Weiß jetzt net wie das im Verhältnis zu den Forenregeln steht. Aber im Endeffekt muss er doch wissen was er tut



Naja, es spricht ja auch nix dagegen offen damit umzugehen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich fast niemanden, der nicht kifft.


Aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung dass man das hier nicht wie ein Hobby aufführen sollte. Das ist schließlich kein geschlossener Raum hier sondern komplett öffentlich einzusehen.
Und man könnte durchaus darauf schließen, dass sich Menschen davon beeinflussen lassen es selbst auszuprobieren. Ich finde nicht, dass das in einem Forum wie buffed.de zu verantworten ist.

Und ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht darüber diskutieren, ob Drogenkonsum schädlich oder nicht schädlich ist. Es geht mir eigentlich nur ums öffentlich anpreisen, als sei es eine Freizeitbeschäftigung. Ich meine, wenn es das ist, dann kann man das ja für sich behalten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

2009 wurden in Deutschland rund 130.000 Ermittlungsverfahren bei Cannabis eingeleitet. Eigentlich Grund genug, davon die Finger zu lassen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. März 2011)

Der Thread ist bis morgen Closed, prophezei ich euch jetzt schon.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 2009 wurden in Deutschland rund 130.000 Ermittlungsverfahren bei Cannabis eingeleitet. Eigentlich Grund genug, davon die Finger zu lassen.



Seh ich auch so... leider geht es bei den meisten Konsumenten die ich kenne in ein Ohr rein und aus dem anderen wieder raus. 
Und das obwohl sie sogar schon erwischt wurden.

Meistens werden die Anklagen fallen gelassen weil nur geringe Mengen im Besitz festgestellt werden. Nach ein paar Wochen ist dann die "Abschreckung" quasi vorbei.




Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Der Thread ist bis morgen Closed, prophezei ich euch jetzt schon.



Ich hoffe, du denkst jetzt nicht, dass du daran völlig unbeteiligt bist, wenn es so kommt. 


edit: Ich will auch nicht dass der Thread geclosed wird, ich habe nur etwas *wichtiges *angemerkt und bei dem Thema befinden wir uns natürlich auf einer Gratwanderung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. März 2011)

Jedem einzelnen sollte es selbst überlassen werden und mehr sollte man auch drüber nicht in öffentlichen Foren verlieren. (:

Ich freue mich auf meine letzten 3 Monate Freizeit, die ich so gut es geht ausnutzen werde in jeglicher Hinscht, bevor der Ernst des Lebens für mich beginnt.

Ausbildung zum Gesundheits- und Krankenpfleger.


MfG


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Der Thread ist bis morgen Closed, prophezei ich euch jetzt schon.



Zwar sehe ich das nicht so eng, aber wundern würde es mich nicht. Diskussionen sind schön und gut, aber es muss nicht sein, dass jeder zweite Thread geschlossen wird, weil aus einer harmlosen Frage eine hitzige Grundsatzdiskussion entsteht. Aber in diesem Fall geht es ja noch halbwegs gesittet zu, insofern passt das schon.

Zum Thema:

Ich werde einen Großteil des Sommers an der Uni verbringen, weil ich fast jeden Tag bis 18 oder 20 Uhr Vorlesungen habe. Zwar gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, die Freistunden an der frischen Luft zu verbringen, aber bei warmen Temperaturen in engen Räumen ohne Fenster hocken? Naja, darauf freue ich mich nicht gerade.

Ansonsten plane ich eigentlich keine großen Aktionen. Ein paar Festivals stehen wieder an, ich habe einen netten Nebenjob, ansonsten lasse ich alles auf mich zukommen. Im April beziehe ich meine neue Wohnung und da gibt es sicherlich auch noch viel zu tun.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Jedem einzelnen sollte es selbst überlassen werden und mehr sollte man auch drüber nicht in öffentlichen Foren verlieren. (:



Prinzipiell hast du ja vielleicht recht aber falls es dir entgangen ist: Der Besitz ist gesetzlich verboten und mit dem Konsum suggerierst du den Besitz, wenn man also kleinkariert sein wollte, könnte man dir eine Straftat unterstellen. 

Und darum ging es mir eigentlich nur.


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du ja vielleicht recht aber falls es dir entgangen ist: Der Besitz ist gesetzlich verboten und mit dem Konsum suggerierst du den Besitz, wenn man also kleinkariert sein wollte, könnte man dir eine Straftat unterstellen.
> 
> Und darum ging es mir eigentlich nur.



Ich persönlich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute, die am auffälligsten mit dem Konsum gewisser Substanzen hausieren gehen, am wenigsten ernstzunehmen sind. Ich kenne auch einige Leute, die sich damit gerne wichtig tun, aber im Endeffekt überhaupt keine bis wenig Erfahrung damit haben. 

Wenn jemand solche Dinge wirklich konsumiert, wäre es sehr dumm, sowas öffentlich preiszugeben. Es gibt genug Leute, die sich über jede Gelegenheit freuen, jemanden anschwärzen zu können.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

Laut Rechtsprechung ist Konsum aber nicht gleichbedeutend mit Besitz. Er könnte zb. das Zeug von einem Freund bekommen haben, dann wäre nur der Freund straffällig geworden. Wer sich allerdings in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen lässt, verstößt eindeutig gegen das BtMG. Manche Leute sind auch schon wegen geringer Mengen verknackt worden.

Naja, um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen:

Heute ist vom Frühling nix mehr zu tun, aber der Heuschnupfen bleibt.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2011)

chillen, grillen ,kasten killen (Y)


----------



## TrollJumper (30. März 2011)

Auf jeden Fall grillen, mit kollegen treffen, schwimmen naja wie jeden Sommer eigentlich


----------



## superaugapfel (30. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bier trinken.
> Grünes konsumieren.
> Schwimmbad.
> Grillen.
> ...


----------



## superaugapfel (30. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Liegt das so im Trend es öffentlich im Internet kund zu geben wann man wo welche Drogen konsumiert?
> Bier ist ja in Ordnung aber den Rest würde ich an deiner Stelle echt für dich behalten.



wasn dat für ne meinung sehr eingeschränkztes weltbild alk ist ebenso ne droge wie cannabis crack koakin meth oder peepen nru weil diese all illegal sind hat es ja noch nix zu heisen sag nur die prohibition in amerkia 
boom bäm klack weltblid zerstört bilde dich weiter oder lass dein müll in deinem mund aber poste ihn net auf öfftl. foren


----------



## Fipsin (30. März 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> wasn dat für ne meinung sehr eingeschränkztes weltbild alk ist ebenso ne droge wie cannabis crack koakin meth oder peepen nru weil diese all illegal sind hat es ja noch nix zu heisen sag nur die prohibition in amerkia
> boom bäm klack weltblid zerstört bilde dich weiter oder lass dein müll in deinem mund aber poste ihn net auf öfftl. foren



Wobei nunja Alkohol legalisiert ist, und auch die "leichteren" Schäden bringt.

"Zu Sagen ich rauche hier den Stoff der ist sau geil" ist für mich in einem Forum in dem auch Jugendliche
lesen nicht gerade angebracht, Alkohol ist an der Grenze da 99% der Masse regelmäßig damit in Kontakt kommt. 
Härtere Drogen sind Verboten und damit Prahlen sie zu Konsumieren gehört einfach hier nicht rein...

Sommer Liebe Kokain ist aber Gail ;D

BTT:
Werde das Nachhohlen was ich letzen SOmmer Verzockt hat, RAUSgehen mit Kollegen und ne wohlverdiente 
Woche Östereich


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> wasn dat für ne meinung sehr eingeschränkztes weltbild alk ist ebenso ne droge wie cannabis crack koakin meth oder peepen nru weil diese all illegal sind hat es ja noch nix zu heisen sag nur die prohibition in amerkia
> boom bäm klack weltblid zerstört bilde dich weiter oder lass dein müll in deinem mund aber poste ihn net auf öfftl. foren


omg... da fällt einem echt nicht mehr viel zu ein.


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> wasn dat für ne meinung sehr eingeschränkztes weltbild alk ist ebenso ne droge wie cannabis crack koakin meth oder peepen nru weil diese all illegal sind hat es ja noch nix zu heisen sag nur die prohibition in amerkia
> boom bäm klack weltblid zerstört bilde dich weiter oder lass dein müll in deinem mund aber poste ihn net auf öfftl. foren



Kommen solche geistigen Ergüsse heraus, wenn man "high" ist?


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute, die am auffälligsten mit dem Konsum gewisser Substanzen hausieren gehen, am wenigsten ernstzunehmen sind. Ich kenne auch einige Leute, die sich damit gerne wichtig tun, aber im Endeffekt überhaupt keine bis wenig Erfahrung damit haben.
> 
> Wenn jemand solche Dinge wirklich konsumiert, wäre es sehr dumm, sowas öffentlich preiszugeben. Es gibt genug Leute, die sich über jede Gelegenheit freuen, jemanden anschwärzen zu können.


 
 Richtig, und ich wollte auch auf keinen Fall hier jemanden anschwärzen zumal ich niemanden von buffed.de persönlich kenne.

 Ich wollte viel mehr warnen weil es doch etwas leichtfertig in meinen Augen ist, das so offen darzulegen was man alles konsumiert. Selbst WENN man natürlich der Anonymität des Internets unterliegt usw. blabla 




superaugapfel schrieb:


> wasn dat für ne meinung sehr eingeschränkztes weltbild alk ist ebenso ne droge wie cannabis crack koakin meth oder peepen nru weil diese all illegal sind hat es ja noch nix zu heisen sag nur die prohibition in amerkia
> boom bäm klack weltblid zerstört bilde dich weiter oder lass dein müll in deinem mund aber poste ihn net auf öfftl. foren



Dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein außer laut zu lachen. 

Im Übrigen ist Cannabis Konsum eben NICHT "eine Droge wie Alkohol", sondern dessen Inhaltsstoffe, z.B. THC wissenschaftlich kaum untersucht, was irreparable Folgeschäden hervorrufen kann.
Es gibt Sachen die sind kaum erforscht und nur weil ein dutzend Hippies sagen, es wäre ja gar nichts schlimmes passiert, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es sich dabei um wissenschaftlich fundierte Studien handelt.

Um es kurz zu sagen: Du hast - genau wie alle anderen Menschen - keine Ahnung was Cannabis-Produkte mit dem Körper alles anstellen können, sowohl kurz, wie auch langfristig. 

Das hier zu verharmlosen finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
Und zum Thema:




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Heute ist vom Frühling nix mehr zu tun, aber der Heuschnupfen bleibt.


 
 Habe dieses Jahr bislang nix vom Heuschnupfen bemerkt, letztes Jahr war schon fast gar nix, glaube ich bin das komplett losgeworden.


----------



## TrollJumper (30. März 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> wasn dat für ne meinung sehr eingeschränkztes weltbild alk ist ebenso ne droge wie cannabis crack koakin meth oder peepen nru weil diese all illegal sind hat es ja noch nix zu heisen sag nur die prohibition in amerkia
> boom bäm klack weltblid zerstört bilde dich weiter oder lass dein müll in deinem mund aber poste ihn net auf öfftl. foren



Welch Wortgewalt...
Ich würd mal sagen bild du dich erstmal in Sachen Punkt- und Kommasetzung weiter. Achja, Rechtschreibung nicht vergessen. Kannst mich jetz auch nicht als "Grammar-Nazi" bezeichnen, weil wenn du dir deinen Post ernsthaft mal durchgelesen hast (ich glaub ja du bist grad voll auf'm Trip), würdest du sehen, dass sowas ein Fünftklässler besser kann. Sry.
Ich würd auch langsam mal sagen wir kommen weg von dem ganzen Cannabis Gelaber, da sonst der Thread kein langes Leben hat.


----------



## Cantharion (30. März 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> wasn dat für ne meinung sehr eingeschränkztes weltbild alk ist ebenso ne droge wie cannabis crack koakin meth oder peepen nru weil diese all illegal sind hat es ja noch nix zu heisen sag nur die prohibition in amerkia
> boom bäm klack weltblid zerstört bilde dich weiter oder lass dein müll in deinem mund aber poste ihn net auf öfftl. foren



Eigentlich bin ich kein Moralapostel...aber wenn das dabei raus kommt wenn man Drogen nimmt werde ich nie welche anrühren.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (30. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Liegt das so im Trend es öffentlich im Internet kund zu geben wann man wo welche Drogen konsumiert?
> Bier ist ja in Ordnung aber den Rest würde ich an deiner Stelle echt für dich behalten.



Hä? Die Frage des TEs was macht ihr im Sommer, und darauf freu mich halt am meisten. Hier ham zig Leute vor mir geschrieben das sie sich auf Alk + Grillen freuen. Also warum soll ich mich nicht über Alk und Weed freuen dürfen? Ist 1) NICHT verboten und 2) selbst wenn dus dir so drehen willst und dir meine Aussage doch irgendwie illegal hinbiegen willst, tu dir keinen Zwang an und zeig mich an oder was auch immer . Vergess dabei nicht das sowas bei buffed immer Threadschließung provoziert.

Ps.: Hätt ichs "gras" "grünes" o.ä. wie meine vorposter genannt wärs dir erst gar nicht aufgefallen, also lass uns keine unnötige Disskusion starten.

Ps2.: "Seitenlanges dikutieren"? Der Post hier ist ne diereckt Antwort auf Konovs Frage und keine seitenlange Disskusion.


----------



## Ogil (30. März 2011)

Putzig, wie hier manche seitenlang ueber Themen diskutieren von denen sie selbst sagen, dass sie hier nicht diskutiert werden sollten. Wuerde man garnicht darauf eingehen, koennten sich die "Guck mal ich nehm Drogen, ich bin cool!"-Kids garnicht in Aufmerksamkeit sonnen...

Ansonsten und zurueck zum Thema: Ich freu mich auf angenehme 20 Grad, schoene Tage zum Photographieren und vielleicht auf ein paar Abende im Biergarten.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

Ich hab angst, dass es zu heiß wird


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Hä? Die Frage des TEs was macht ihr im Sommer, und darauf freu mich halt am meisten. Hier ham zig Leute vor mir geschrieben das sie sich auf Alk + Grillen freuen. Also warum soll ich mich nicht über Alk und Weed freuen dürfen? Ist 1) NICHT verboten und 2) selbst wenn dus dir so drehen willst und dir meine Aussage doch irgendwie illegal hinbiegen willst, tu dir keinen Zwang an und zeig mich an oder was auch immer . Vergess dabei nicht das sowas bei buffed immer Threadschließung provoziert.
> 
> Ps.: Hätt ichs "gras" "grünes" o.ä. wie meine vorposter genannt wärs dir erst gar nicht aufgefallen, also lass uns keine unnötige Disskusion starten.
> 
> Ps2.: "Seitenlanges dikutieren"? Der Post hier ist ne diereckt Antwort auf Konovs Frage und keine seitenlange Disskusion.



Ich spar mir jetzt ne Antwort drauf, ich hab ja bereits geschildert worum es mir ging und wie die Gesetzeslage aussieht.
Ogil hat Recht, wir sollten beim Thema bleiben statt das jetzt noch zu forcieren. Es ist ja alles gesagt.

Und zum Thema Sommer bleibt mir noch zu sagen, dass ich hoffe, dass es nicht so übermässig heiß wird. In den Bereichen 30+ wirds dann so unangenehm dass man permanent schwitzt und auch müde wird und ich möchte dann meistens gar nix mehr machen außer Schwimmen oder unter der Dusche bleiben. 

Den ganzen Sommer durch 25 grad würde mir völlig reichen. Und die Sonne sollte scheinen.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (30. März 2011)

Sommer kommt, ich sitz drin und zock Duke Nukem Forever.
Und hoffentlich auch Continuum Shift 2 oder Monster Hunter 3. Je nachdem wann der Kram mal endlich erscheint.


----------



## rebotic (30. März 2011)

Ok fügen wir zur Liste hinzu DCUO zocken 
Und Raven Shield auf hart meistern.


----------



## WackoJacko (30. März 2011)

Das Wetter geniessen und kicken mit meinen Kumpels


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

Wobei ich auf jeden Fall noch ordentlich joggen gehen muss, damit ich von meinen 88 Kilo mal runterkomme auf 82. Es sagt zwar jeder, dass ichs nicht nötig habe, aber ein paar Kilo weniger können nicht schaden.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wobei ich auf jeden Fall noch ordentlich joggen gehen muss, damit ich von meinen 88 Kilo mal runterkomme auf 82. Es sagt zwar jeder, dass ichs nicht nötig habe, aber ein paar Kilo weniger können nicht schaden.



Projekt Waschbrettbauch? 

Ich persönlich habs aufgegeben nachdem ich es mal 2-3 Wochen probiert habe. Ich bin zu sehr Genießer von ungesunden Lebensmitteln als dass das jemals was werden könnte. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

Nein, so was brauch ich nicht. Einfach nur bisschen was runter, ganz gemütlich.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. März 2011)

Party,Sport,Party,Verreisen,Party,Arbeiten,Party,
ach ich mach einfach worauf ich lust hab.
Bis auf Arbeit,das muss sein,damit ich den rest finanzieren kann,bis auf sport und das verreisen


----------



## Perkone (30. März 2011)

Das Selbe, wo ich jeden Sommter tu: Das Gleiche, wie im Rest des Jahres. Arbeiten und zocken ;P


----------



## Mindadar (30. März 2011)

Danke bis jetzt für die vielen Antworten. Und danke an die letzten paar seiten welche nicht so Nerdig klangen wie die ersten ^^ Freut mich irgendwie das es noch leute gibt die den Sommer genießen wollen. 
Erweiterung zu meinen: Hoffen das einige meiner Lieblingsbands (Breathe Carolina, Alesana, Silverstein & mehr) Dieses jahr noch wo anders auftreten wie aufm Rock am Ring(Ausgenommen breathe, die treten da net auf) Um die dann zu besuchen ^^ 
Und mein Skateboard wieder mal ganz kriegen und schön ne runde fahren in Hannover im Skatepark ^^


Edit:
Könnten wir die Grünen Diskutionen hier weglassen? Auch wenn es bei einigen immer noch "Cool" ist. Denke ich nicht das es ein Thema ist was in ein Öffentliches Forum gehört. 
Haltet euch doch bitte zurück was dieses Thema angeht, bis die Grünen die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen haben.


----------



## Neritia (30. März 2011)

hab heute nachmittag die ersten paar stunden am see genossen <3 ... und dieses wochenende sind bei uns 23 grad angesagt  oh mann XD

ich muss freitag unbedingt hotpants einkaufen gehen xD


----------



## Silenzz (30. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab angst, dass es zu heiß wird


/sign
Und weil das Freibad bei mir um die Ecke mit Assis verseucht is, hab ich keine Lust da rein zu gehen und muss also in ein anderes das bestimmt 20KM entfernt ist, wie nervig!  Aber naja ich freu mich darauf auf meinem Balkon mich mit Freunden hinzusetzen zu grillen und das ein oder andere Bierchen zu zischen


----------



## Mindadar (31. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> hab heute nachmittag die ersten paar stunden am see genossen <3 ... und dieses wochenende sind bei uns 23 grad angesagt  oh mann XD
> 
> ich muss freitag unbedingt hotpants einkaufen gehen xD



nun hab ich angst das du ein dicker mann bist und muss mir dieses schauspiel vorstellen wie du dich in hotpants quetscht....omg ich muss kotzen


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> /sign
> Und weil das Freibad bei mir um die Ecke mit Assis verseucht is, hab ich keine Lust da rein zu gehen und muss also in ein anderes das bestimmt 20KM entfernt ist, wie nervig!  Aber naja ich freu mich darauf auf meinem Balkon mich mit Freunden hinzusetzen zu grillen und das ein oder andere Bierchen zu zischen



Leider ist unserem Freibad das gleiche Schicksal wiederfahren :<


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. März 2011)

Mit meinen neu erstanden gebrauchten cario rumfahren,freunde treffen,grillen,chillen (neue schwimmbäder testen mit freundin natürlich^^) und mal gucken ne woche mit freundin wegfahren 
aber vor pc kleben is net drin diesma ^^


----------



## Neritia (31. März 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> nun hab ich angst das du ein dicker mann bist und muss mir dieses schauspiel vorstellen wie du dich in hotpants quetscht....omg ich muss kotzen



ich empfehle dir das nicht zu tun


----------



## llcool13 (31. März 2011)

Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder grillen. Bin voll auf Entzug


----------



## Topfkopf (31. März 2011)

Also ich werd im Sommer bei schönem Wetter draußen sein und an meinem Auto basteln (Ford Fiesta ´89), obwohl ich noch gar nicht weiß ob ichs dann überhaupt fahren darf xD Aber Plan steht shcon, neuer Tacho rein, Mittelkonsole neu, andere Sitze, Innenbeleuchtung ändern, Motorhauben und Seiten folie dran... ca. 150€ und trotzdem wirds so genial das wird welten vom vorher weg sein^^


Was die Sache mit den Drogen angeht, wie wäre es wenn man anstatt einfach seine Meinung zu sagen mal statistiken rauskramen würde? Sowohl bei Alkohol als auch Cannabis wird die Zahl der Nutzer geschätzt, genaue zahlen gäbe es da nur bei Vollüberwachung. Jetzt muss man nur die Prozentzahlen anschauen und weiß bescheid.

Wieviele Menschen sterben jährlich am direkten Konsum von Alkohol/Cannabis

Wieviele Menschen sterben jährlich durch einen betrunkenen/bekifften?

Wieviele Menschen werden jährlich in Krankenhäuser eingeliefert und dort Notfallbehandelt (keine entzüge)?


Wenn man da klare Zahlen hat, kann man auch ganz klar sagen was schlimmer ist, Alkohol oder Cannabis. Da brauch ich keine wissenschaftler für. Chips sind auch krebserregend (wie alles frittierte), und trotzdem frißt sie jeder und wieviele sind daran jezz nun verreckt? 

Sorry für den OT, aber ich wollte das mal so einwerfen. Auch wenn die "Argumentation" des Pflanzenliebhabers nicht grade für Cannabis sprach xD


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Es gibt garkeine Cannabis Toten... zumindest bis jetzt


----------



## Wolfmania (31. März 2011)

Frühling / Sommer = wieder viele Kurzreisen - geplant ist heuer Sylt, Mannheim, Berlin, FFM, München, Regensburg und evtl. Linz. Und alle Biergärten die es dann dort gibt :-)


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Frühling / Sommer = wieder viele Kurzreisen - geplant ist heuer Sylt, Mannheim, Berlin, FFM, München, Regensburg und evtl. Linz. Und alle Biergärten die es dann dort gibt :-)



das wären mir viel zu viele Reiseziele


----------



## Cantharion (31. März 2011)

- Feiern - ob in nem Club oder mit Freunden (houseparty).
- Führerschein machen.
- Mit meinem eigenen Auto rumcruisen. (wichtiger: mit meinen Eltern eins kaufen gehen.)
- Nach Berlin fliegen (Shoppen, feiern, stadt besichtigen)
- Nach London fliegen (siehe Berlin)
- Mit meinen Eltern 'ne Woche nach Italien um noch ein bisschen zu chillen, fernab vom Reisestress und den Partys.


----------



## ZonyX (2. April 2011)

Leider natürlich zuerst einmal Schule, Schule, Schule..

Aber sonst halt natürlich möglichst jeden Tag Freibad und viel Schwimmen, mit Freunden danach Basketball und allgemein viel Sport, n paar Besuche im Fitness-Center nicht zu vergessen. Restzeit halt einfach im Freien und in der Sonne chillen und das Leben geniessen. Dann gehts für ne Woche nach Rumänien zu den Grosseltern und - was richtig geil wird - n paar Wochen in die USA.  Dann natürlich viel grillen und endlich mal mit dem Führerschein-Zeugs beginnen 

Und was sich dann sonst noch so ergibt.  Aufjedenfall möglichst viel Zeit draussen verbringen - fürs Zocken sollte nichts übrig bleiben.

Edit: und besuch ich noch n paar Festivals


----------



## Mindadar (3. April 2011)

Wieder mal nen kleiner Edit: Wenns nu klappt wie geplant eigene bude ziehen und dann erst ma im Sommer Planschbecken ins zimmer, Tisch drüber und schöööön im planschbecken leben  achja Minikühlschrank daneben...klingt leicht nerdig...idee streichen  aber eigene bude, muss sein


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2011)

viel draußen arbeiten (sofern es meine Kniee mitmachen)
ansonsten rausgehen, Natur genießen
meinen nun fast fertig gestrichenen 27m[sup]2[/sup] großen Balkon wieder einweihen[sup]
[/sup]
+++


----------



## llcool13 (3. April 2011)

Ich war gestern mit Frau und Tochter im Park. Haben die Sonne genossen und ein Eis gegessen. War ne super Sache. Dafür regnet es heute aber auch wieder . Der Sommer hält leider noch nicht lange an.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (3. April 2011)

Werd wieder Anfangen zum Wandern. Pfunde los werden .


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. April 2011)

Meine Schwester stellt ihre Pferde um. Vorher waren sie 30 Kilometern entfernt in einem Stall, ab Mai stehen sie nur noch 800 Meter Luftlinie entfernt. Sprich, jeden Tag reiten. Da kommt man auch ganz schön ins schwitzen.


----------



## ZarDocKs (4. April 2011)

Meine Freundin hat sich nen Roadster zugelegt damit werden wir hoffentlich soviel Zeit auf der Strasse verbringen wie wir schafen =D dann werd ich meine C-Trainer Lizenz(Golf) und meinen MCITP machen!


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

ich freu mich jetzt schon richtig auf das wochenende bei uns sind wieder 25 grad angsagt <3 da wird wohl die geburtstagsfeier (verzeihung 15 jähriges jubiläum der ersten grauen haare  ) von meinem bruder eher zu einer grillfeier...

ich finds richtig toll das es mal wieder so früh warm wird, da kann ich schon mal anfangen meine käsestampfer zu bräunen XD außerdem hab ich heute erfahren dass es ned mehr lange dauern wird bis unser pool gesäubert und eingelassen wird  und dann sind meine eltern wieder auf urlaub xD d.h. sturmfrei  ich bin übern sommer ziemlich viel und ziemlich oft alleine zuhause <3 

außerdem kann ich endlich meine frisch erstandenen hotpants anziehen nachdem ich ja anscheinend irgendwie (nur gott hat eine ahnung davon) wieder abgenommen habe von letzten sommer her...d.h. eine kleidergröße weniger da freu ich mich wieder richtig auf die ganze zeit an der frischen luft XD der winter war doch sehr geprägt von vorm pc rumgammeln und schreiben und lernen und lesen und naja ... nix mit viel rausgehen xD

deshalb freu ich mich jeden tag mehr über die steigenden grade am thermometer xD


----------



## Delso (5. April 2011)

Ich nutze die letzen "kühleren" Wochen (der April ist für mich noch kein Sommer, auch wenns mal 2 Tage 20Grad+ waren) um zusammen mit einer Arbeitskollegin/guten Freundin noch ein paar Pfunde abzuspecken um gut auszusehen wenn es wirklich heiss wird.

Ab heute wird jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren (wir wohnen nur einen Ort weiter) und wir passen gegenseitig auf das wir auf der Arbeit nicht mehr soviel naschen in der Pause. 

Mal schaun wies geht.


----------



## Konov (5. April 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Ich nutze die letzen "kühleren" Wochen (der April ist für mich noch kein Sommer, auch wenns mal 2 Tage 20Grad+ waren) um zusammen mit einer Arbeitskollegin/guten Freundin noch ein paar Pfunde abzuspecken um gut auszusehen wenn es wirklich heiss wird.
> 
> Ab heute wird jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren (wir wohnen nur einen Ort weiter) und wir passen gegenseitig auf das wir auf der Arbeit nicht mehr soviel naschen in der Pause.
> 
> Mal schaun wies geht.





Das ist immer witzig das zu lesen, dass im Sommer alle gut aussehen wollen weil man ja soviel Haut zeigt bei der Hitze. ^^
Ich wollte das ne Zeit lang auch immer machen (beim Mann halt viel pumpen), mittlerweile mach ichs nur noch wenn ich grad Lust hab und scheiss aufs vermeintlich tolle Aussehen. 

Trotzdem viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## Cazor (5. April 2011)

> Sommer kommt, was macht ihr?



Jalousien zu


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist immer witzig das zu lesen, dass im Sommer alle gut aussehen wollen weil man ja soviel Haut zeigt bei der Hitze. ^^
> Ich wollte das ne Zeit lang auch immer machen (beim Mann halt viel pumpen), mittlerweile mach ichs nur noch wenn ich grad Lust hab und scheiss aufs vermeintlich tolle Aussehen.
> 
> Trotzdem viel Erfolg dabei!



bei mir funktionierts ohne zutun XD guter stoffwechsel würd ich behaupten xD
komischerweise stellt mein körper kurz vor sommer anscheinend immer auf: "ach da geht noch was" vlt verlagern sich meine "nahrungsreserven" auch nur von hüften auf andere zonen xD


----------



## Konov (5. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> bei mir funktionierts ohne zutun XD guter stoffwechsel würd ich behaupten xD
> komischerweise stellt mein körper kurz vor sommer anscheinend immer auf: "ach da geht noch was" vlt verlagern sich meine "nahrungsreserven" auch nur von hüften auf andere zonen xD



Naja, ich sprach von Muskelaufbau, Schlank bin ich auch ohne zutun - glücklicherweise 

Frauen wollen ja in den seltensten Fällen großartig Muskeln aufbauen.


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, ich sprach von Muskelaufbau, Schlank bin ich auch ohne zutun - glücklicherweise
> 
> Frauen wollen ja in den seltensten Fällen großartig Muskeln aufbauen.



naja so 1-2 muskeln wären ned schlecht XD

Edit: aber dafür is meine faulheit zu übermächtig XD


----------



## Jester (5. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> - Nach Berlin fliegen (Shoppen, feiern, stadt besichtigen)



Määh, all diese Touris hier im Sommer, mein Gott, blockieren wieder alles, stehen wieder doof rum, grmbl, määh, mecker.

Späßchen, viel Spaß hier in Berlin! 

Ich werde im Sommer:
- Anfang Juli WFF Festival
-Gammeln
-3-4 Wochen in die USA fliegen
-Anfang August Wacken
-Noch mehr Gammeln


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, ich sprach von Muskelaufbau, Schlank bin ich auch ohne zutun - glücklicherweise
> 
> Frauen wollen ja in den seltensten Fällen großartig Muskeln aufbauen.



Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn meine Freundin einen Sixpack hat und ich froh bin, wenn mein Bauch mal flach ist?


----------



## Konov (5. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn meine Freundin einen Sixpack hat und ich froh bin, wenn mein Bauch mal flach ist?



Ja! 

Nein im Ernst, ich denke nicht.
Jede( r ) wie er/sie mag.

Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich es bei einer Frau sogar eher weniger anziehend finden würde.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

Najaa, also ich rede ja nicht von so was.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. April 2011)

Plauze bräunen und Körpertemperatur mit gut gekühltem Gerstensaft regulieren


----------



## Phenyl19 (5. April 2011)

Abschlussprüfung bestehen und arbeiten...und warten bis wieder herbst wird =)


----------



## Slayed (5. April 2011)

- Ganz ganz viel Motorradfahren 
- Urlaub in Krün mit 'nem Kumpel, und da dann auch wieder Motorradfahren
- Urlaub in der Normandie machen 
- Arbeiten


----------



## pampam (5. April 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> - Ganz ganz viel Motorradfahren
> - Urlaub in Krün mit 'nem Kumpel, und da dann auch wieder Motorradfahren
> - Urlaub in der Normandie machen
> - Arbeiten






Meine Pläne für den Sommer sind ähnlich, nur dass ich mit dem Motorrad nach Italien fahr 


Was fährst du denn?


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2011)

Thailand + Indonesien, das wird top


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2011)

rumhängen


----------



## Mindadar (8. April 2011)

schlagzeug weiter üben


----------



## Shaila (8. April 2011)

Eine große oldschool Lanparty mit einer gigantischen Empire Earth Schlacht. Das wird so dermaßen lustig.


----------



## Storyteller (8. April 2011)

Häusle zuende bauen, umziehen und dann endlich im eigenen Garten grillen. *freu*


----------



## Mindadar (8. April 2011)

Olli-Wan schrieb:


> Häusle zuende bauen, umziehen und dann endlich im eigenen Garten grillen. *freu*



*sucht den gefällt mir knopf*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. April 2011)

Kannst ja einfach untrechts auf "Grüne +" drücken?


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

schauen, dass ich die Klasse positiv abschließe, dann 1 woche fei 6 1/2 wochen arbeiten und nochma 1 1/2 wochen frei


----------



## fiducia2017 (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
 
also wenn endlich mal wieder Sommer ist dann fahren wir gern Rad an der Donau.
Meine Kleinen finden es aber auch super im Garten zu plantschen, es war eine super Idee den Swimmingpool günstig zu kaufen, hat sich gelohnt!
 
LG
fiducia


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2017)

Nekrophilie ist in Deutschland verboten.


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2017)

spammer mit 1 post reporten. ansonsten: dieses shietwetter mit regen und 20 grad geht nicht als sommer durch, ergo daddeln ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2017)

Ich schreibe etwas redundantes um 1 Produkt zu bewerben.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juni 2017)

Kann von mir aus den ganzen Sommer so bleiben. <= 25°C ist akzeptabel.

PS: Spammer gebannt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2017)

Also bei uns ist das Wetter Amok. Spitzen über 35 Grad, am nächsten Tag dann wieder nur 21. Hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit... mal niedrige, Regen... abfuck


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2017)

Wenn die Sonne wieder kommen sollte, streamen 

[attachment=14160:19620408_945026718970797_6882419336738582194_o.jpg]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2017)

Du hast zu viel an.


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2017)

Noch 3 Monate dann ist der Spuk wieder rum.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2017)

Du hast zu viel an.

 
Das funktioniert nur bei Streamerinnen.

Noch 3 Monate dann ist der Spuk wieder rum.


Dann ist es das perfekte Layout für die nächste Jahreszeit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2017)

Behaarte Männeroberkörper haben sicher auch Zielgruppen


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2017)

Behaarte Männeroberkörper haben sicher auch Zielgruppen

Damit kann ich auch nicht dienen.


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2017)

Behaarte Männeroberkörper haben sicher auch Zielgruppen

 

 


Damit kann ich auch nicht dienen.

waschbärbauch heisst hier das zauberwort. und viele mädels stehen komischerweise drauf jemanden zu haben den man anpacken kann (nicht  die sorte 0% fett sondern squishi)


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich genieße meine 6 Wochen Urlaub. Die letzten 8 Tage geht es nach Kroatien, jedoch mit dem Auto. Das werden insgesamt mal eben ca. 2800km.


----------



## Freduffed (2. August 2017)

6 Wochen Urlaub am Stück?

Was machst du im restlichen Jahr

2800km mit dem Auto klingt auch nicht gerade nach Entspannung, zahlt sich das wirklich noch aus, warum fliegt man da nicht gleich, wenn man da die Benzinkosten und Mautkosten zusammenrechnet ist das sicher nicht viel günstiger als Fliegen.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. August 2017)

Manche haben da Bock drauf.

Ich hatte auch mit einer Freundin geplant einen Minibus zu mieten und durch Europa zu eiern. Sieht man mehr, als wenn man an Punkt X landet und da verweilt. Mit dieser Freundin mache ich es jetzt aber doch so, dass wir nach Spanien fliegen und von dort in 3 Städte fahren.

Ansonsten steht noch Amsterdam und diverse Kurztrips auf dem Plan.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2017)

warum fliegt man da nicht gleich


Vielleicht hat er Flugangst.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. August 2017)

Hallo


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

Meine erste USA Reise geht in 2 Wochen los, aufgeteilt in Alaska (20 Grad klingen gerade sehr erfrischend bei den 38 Grad hier  ) und Californien.


----------



## Manowar (3. August 2017)

Mitm Auto zu fahren kann ich in Skandinavien empfehlen. 

Ich hasse es lange Strecken zu fahren. Hab meinem Chef schon eine reingehauen deswegen. ICH WILL FLIEGEN!

In Norwegen bin ich 1600km gefahren und.. es ist geil!

Ich hasse diesen Spruch: "der Weg ist das Ziel". Ist es!

Durch DE brauche ich nicht mehr fahren - da kommt nichts auch nur ansatzweise daran.

 

Was macht man in Alaska? Würde angeln oder jagen gehen.

Wohin in CA? LA ist langweilig! Da ist man nach 2 Tagen durch, hat alles gesehen und war trotzdem gelangweilt. SF lohnt mehr.

 

Urlaub mit Patie..


----------



## Patiekrice (4. August 2017)

Urlaub mit Patie..  

 

Heeellloo


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2017)

Ich darf nicht mit Patie in Urlaub fahren. :<


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2017)

Mitm Auto zu fahren kann ich in Skandinavien empfehlen. 

Ich hasse es lange Strecken zu fahren. Hab meinem Chef schon eine reingehauen deswegen. ICH WILL FLIEGEN!

In Norwegen bin ich 1600km gefahren und.. es ist geil!

Ich hasse diesen Spruch: "der Weg ist das Ziel". Ist es!

Durch DE brauche ich nicht mehr fahren - da kommt nichts auch nur ansatzweise daran.

 

Was macht man in Alaska? Würde angeln oder jagen gehen.

Wohin in CA? LA ist langweilig! Da ist man nach 2 Tagen durch, hat alles gesehen und war trotzdem gelangweilt. SF lohnt mehr.

 

 

Mega geil!

 

Er kann in Alaska den Alkoholismus der Eingeborenen bekämpfen


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2017)

Ich darf nie in Alaska den Alkoholismus der Eingeborenen bekämpfen. :<


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2017)

Wer bei Steam nicht mehr als ein "hi" rausbekommt, sollte sich nicht wundern!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2017)

Du redest überhaupt nicht mit mir.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2017)

Habe es probiert!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2017)

sicher....


----------



## Aun (4. August 2017)

das kann ich bestätigen. bei battleet isses noch schlimmer


----------



## Patiekrice (4. August 2017)

Ich darf nicht mit Patie in Urlaub fahren. :<

 

 


Wer bei Steam nicht mehr als ein "hi" rausbekommt, sollte sich nicht wundern!


----------



## Aun (4. August 2017)

und patie so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2017)

Ich zitiere nun mein längstes privates Steamgespräch mit Schrotti.

 

Er: "hi"

Ich "hi"

(30 Minuten später?)

Ich: "kommt da noch was, oder wolltest du nur hallo sagen?"

Er: "Nein nur hallo sagen"

 

Überführt.


----------



## Aun (4. August 2017)

typischer schrotti. sagt 100 mal hallo in der sb, unabhängig was ist


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2017)

Mh, in den Urlaub fahren ... Vorschläge? Wobei, alleine fahren ist scheiße.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2017)

Ich rede halt gerne mit euch. :'(


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2017)

Mich hast du aus deinen Listen geschmissen. :p


----------



## Aun (4. August 2017)

warst du schonmal an der müritz? sehr schön da. kajaktouren zb.
allleine ist bei seeurlaub immer doof. ich würde diczh ja begleiten....


----------



## spectrumizer (5. August 2017)

Mh, in den Urlaub fahren ... Vorschläge? Wobei, alleine fahren ist scheiße. 

 

Norwegen. Traumhaft.

 

Ansonsten Ostsee. Da fahr ich heut ma hin. Aber Abends auch schon wieder zurück ...


----------



## Patiekrice (5. August 2017)

Ich zitiere nun mein längstes privates Steamgespräch mit Schrotti.

 

Er: "hi"

Ich "hi"

(30 Minuten später?)

Ich: "kommt da noch was, oder wolltest du nur hallo sagen?"

Er: "Nein nur hallo sagen"

 

Überführt.

 

Nagut, da hatte ich tatsächlich schon längere Skype-Gespräche mit ihm

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. August 2017)

"Send nudes"


----------



## Patiekrice (6. August 2017)

Tatsächlich ging es um Pen & Paper.


----------



## Magdalena82 (7. August 2017)

Wir sind auch viel mit dem Rad unterwegs.

Mein Mann hat sich dieses Jahr ein neues Cube Mountainbike gekauft und das nutzt er auch sehr viel.

Wochenende regelrechte Fahrradtouren und unter der Woche radelt er damit zur Arbeit.


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2017)

Erneuten Versuch des geistigen Kindergartenmarketings von Anfängern und Interneteinsteigern, die sich vermutlich selbst für angeblich professionellen Spam auf die Schulter klopfen, entfernt.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2017)

Amsterdam und Phantasialand - check

Dieses Wochenende geht es nochmal für ein paar Tage in den Osten und dann übernächste Woche nach Spanien.


----------



## Ancrion (8. September 2017)

Fliege nächste Woche für 6 Tage nach Kreta - mein erster Flug


----------



## tripmeup (10. Dezember 2017)

Warten! Warten auf den Sommer, nein ehrlich ich muss sagen mir ist der Winter jetzt schon zu viel derweil hat der noch nicht mal angefangen so richtig aber ich wünschte mri schon erwäre einfach anders.


----------



## Haiden23 (18. Dezember 2017)

Naja der Schnee hat doch auch was schönes, wobei ich mir doch wieder die Sonne wünsche


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Dezember 2017)

Warten! Warten auf den Sommer, nein ehrlich ich muss sagen mir ist der Winter jetzt schon zu viel derweil hat der noch nicht mal angefangen so richtig aber ich wünschte mri schon erwäre einfach anders.



Von mir aus kann das ganze Jahr Winter sein. Ich glaub irgendwann wandere ich nach Norwegen aus. So richtig weit hoch.  

Sommer mag ich nicht. Viel zu warm. Stechmücken. Kriegst kaum Luft. Klimaanlage ...


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2017)

Stechmücken.

Dann geh nicht nach Norwegen...

Mein Rekord waren 76 Stiche. 

Und das nur an dem kurzen Stück, zwischen kurzer Hose und meinen Stiefeln.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2017)

da hilft nur island


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2017)

Von mir aus kann das ganze Jahr Winter sein. Ich glaub irgendwann wandere ich nach Norwegen aus. So richtig weit hoch.  
Sommer mag ich nicht. Viel zu warm. Stechmücken. Kriegst kaum Luft. Klimaanlage ...



Nimm mich mit :v


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2017)

Nimm mich mit :v

 

broke back mountain was?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin Resinsexuell. Keine Chance.


----------



## york747 (24. Februar 2018)

Ich trainiere, damit ich fit für den Sommer bin.


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Fit für was? Marathon-Läufe, Toughrun, Bikinifigur, Sexualpartner abschleppen ?


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2018)

^  grillen und saufen im park!


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2018)

Er trainiert erstmal die [regeln].


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2018)

du nicht nehmen kerze!


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Was hat er denn getan?


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2018)

nix. spectrumizer trollt....


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2018)

Das hat er getan und steht dafür jetzt am Pranger, damit es als abschreckendes Beispiel für all diejenigen wirkt, die die hier herrschende Zucht und Ordnung anarchistischer Weise in Frage stellen wollen.


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Anarchistisch?

Politik ist hier verboten.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juliaschaefer (14. Januar 2019)

Unsere Firma wird in Zukunft eine Partnerschaft mit einem der führenden Hersteller für qualitätssichernde Lösungen eingehen. Aus diesem Grund denke ich, dass ich im Sommer erstmal sehr viel auf Arbeit zu tun haben werde und wenn dann nur sehr spontan in den Urlaub fahre. Abends werde ich aber auf jeden Fall aber bestimmt trotzdem mal Zeit für ein paar Grillabende auf der Terrasse haben!


----------

